# Fished the Scioto today



## slowhand03 (May 5, 2013)

Went to Griggs today for the first time, had no clue where the heck to go. I caught one little white crappie. Then later caught two bass, which made the day for me. The second one was a largemouth, but my hook came off as I was pulling him up out of the water. And I don't mean came out of his mouth - it literally came off my line, lure and all. So apparently my knot tying leaves much to be desired.

My real question though is...did I catch my first ever smallmouth? Attached are the pics I took of it. I thought it was, but somebody else mentioned that if it had red eyes that it was a rock bass. The red eyes are obvious. So I'm not sure I measured it and it was a little over 11 inches long. The only reason I wasn't certain that it was a smallmouth was that it wasn't quite as "brownish" as I thought smallmouths were. After my fiasco last week of labeling the big crappie I caught a bass, I submit the photos to you guys to clue me in as to precisely what I caught. Regardless, I was happy to not get skunked and possibly catch my first ever smallmouth?

When I got back home I also stopped and fished a little in the Olentangy. I just went down to Dodridge because it seemed like the easiest spot to get down there. I had nothing happening there. Got my feet a little wet - so if my feet turn green and fall off, I blame you all for encouraging me to get out there fishing the Olentangy!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Smallmouth. Congrats on your first Smallies!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Smallmouth...crappie seem to be biting all over.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

They don't all have those big red eyes, rockbass are silver with black pattern. Smallmouth come in a bunch of different colors and patterns, after you catch a few it's easy to tell. The harder one to id is the spotted bass, mostly caught in creeks, slack water, look like largemouth with a smaller mouth, easy way to tell is feel the tongue, spot's have rough patch of teeth, large's don't.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

smallmouth colors very by water if its super clear they will have a tiger stripe pattern to them. if the water is muddy they will be more of a pale brown. they have something in their skin that allows them to do this.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder what the Scioto looks like today.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wet

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Critter was all around it tonight,upper area muddy mill creek very muddy. Home road stained but still very fishable south clear and very very fishable That will change very soon as water keeps pushing south so will the mud.


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

crittergitter said:


> I wonder what the Scioto looks like today.


Buddy of mine took a 60lb blue cat in the scioto near Portsmouth over the weekend... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

gabertooth said:


> Buddy of mine took a 60lb blue cat in the scioto near Portsmouth over the weekend...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I want one!!!


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> I want one!!!


me too!, sad part is that it looks like a private pond in the background, so that baby is gone forever...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

gabertooth said:


> me too!, sad part is that it looks like a private pond in the background, so that baby is gone forever...



Whats so sad about that? 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

gabertooth said:


> me too!, sad part is that it looks like a private pond in the background, so that baby is gone forever...


Agreed, unless the left side of that pic leads to a much larger body of water if say the fish is done for. (pic is small and hard to see on my phone though.)

Mr. A


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

nah, i turned my phone sidways when i looked at this on Facebook, and there are drain pipes at the other end of the pond, and trashcans on one side... unless the city of portsmouth is doing some crazy stuff to the scioto, its definately gone...  shame


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone know what the water levels are like on the river?? Thanks


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Anyone know what the water levels are like on the river?? Thanks


This probably won't help much, but last Wednesday it was a little high and a little stained in the evening, and the fish weren't biting much. We've had some rain since then, too, and cold temps...


----------



## slowhand03 (May 5, 2013)

Rather than start a whole new thread, I thought I'd just post a reply here in my original thread. I fished the same general areas of the Scioto again the last two days and had some pretty good success. I caught a bunch of small hybrids, numerous rock bass, and two good smallmouth. I'm pretty proud of the one in the first pic I'm posting, because it's the biggest smallmouth that I've yet caught - yes, it's a small sample size (I've only caught like 5 in my life), but it was about 13 3/4 inches, which is easily my biggest. I also caught another one today that was over 12 inches, so I was happy. Also caught a rock bass that was quite easily bigger than all the others I caught over the last few days.

I'm also attaching a picture of what I'm assuming is a saugeye? I caught it on a spinnerbait, but honestly didn't know what it was. I saw the teeth in its mouth as I started to lip it like a bass and then decided to find another way to get the hook out. I'm guessing its a saugeye, but I would love for anyone to correct me if I'm wrong. This is the only picture I snapped of it, which I know is not the greatest.

Anyway, I haven't caught great numbers of smallmouths, but I'm happy with these two compared to my previous ones.


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

slowhand03, Congrates on the PB. It is a saugeye.


----------

